
Show HN: Connecting scraping agents feature on Agenty - vrathee
https://www.agenty.com/docs/scraping-agent/89/connecting-agents
======
vrathee
Hello,

We've introduced an amazing new feature "Connecting Agents" to automate the
list-details pages scraping in Agenty.

Check it out using this link

[https://www.agenty.com/docs/scraping-agent/89/connecting-
age...](https://www.agenty.com/docs/scraping-agent/89/connecting-agents)

And please do share your feedback, I'd be happy to answer any question you may
have.

